# Tanks



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone in New York close to Greece or rochester with any non cracked used or unused planted or un planted tanks for sale for cheap? Preferably front opening doors but it doesn't really matter. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure how far or close this is to you, but worth a shot.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...um-internal-air-circulation-3.html#post822396


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'll contact him


----------

